# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Hμέρα Ναυτιλίας

## MIRSINI

Mε γραπτή δήλωση που κατέθεσε η ευρωβουλευτής της Ν.Δ. Ρόδη Κράτσα, μέλος της Επιτροπής Μεταφορών και Τουρισμού του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου, προτείνει την καθιέρωση μιας ημέρας αφιερωμένης στη ναυτιλία για ολόκληρη την Ε.Ε.
Η πρωτοβουλία αυτή συνίσταται, όπως αναφέρει η κ. Κράτσα, στην προσπάθεια για ευρεία και ουσιαστική ενημέρωση των Eυρωπαίων πολιτών ως προς τη σημασία και τον ρόλο της ευρωπαϊκής ναυτιλίας για την οικονομία και την ανάπτυξη της Ευρωπαϊκής Eνωσης και τις δυνατότητες δημιουργίας θέσεων απασχόλησης.

Oπως αναφέρεται στη σχετική δήλωση, ο ναυτιλιακός τομέας δεν επηρεάζει καθοριστικά μόνο τα είκοσι κράτη - μέλη που διαθέτουν ακτές, αλλά αποτελεί παράγοντα κλειδί για το σύνολο των ευρωπαϊκού συστήματος εναλλακτικών μεταφορών και του ευρωπαϊκού εμπορίου. 

Με ένα κλάδο που ελέγχει το 40% περίπου του παγκοσμίου στόλου, που προσφέρει άμεσα απασχόληση σε ενάμισι εκατομμύρια πολίτες και με έσοδα της τάξης των 160 δισ. ευρώ ετησίως, η προώθησή του με όλα τα μέσα και η διατήρηση της ανταγωνιστικότητάς του πρέπει να αποτελεί ευρωπαϊκή πολιτική προτεραιότητα, τονίζει η Ελληνίδα ευρωβουλευτής. 

ΠΗΓΗ:EXPRESS

----------


## moutsokwstas

στον πρωταγωνιστικο ρολο της ελλαδας στην ευρωπαικη και παγκοσμια ναυτιλια αναφερεται ο προεδρος της βουλης των ελληνων Δ.Σιουφας, με αφορμη τον εορτασμο της ευρωπαικης ημερας ναυτιλιας στις 20 μαιου.
<< η ελλαδα θα ηταν διαφορετικη χωρις τη διαχρονικη της παρουσια και ισχυ στη θαλασσα, η παγκοσμια ναυτιλια θα ηταν φτωχη χωρις την παρουσια της ελλαδας >>, τονιζει ο προεδρος της βουλης των ελληνων, προσθετωντας οτι εγνοια ολων ας ειναι η προκοπη της ναυτιλιας μας κι η αναγνωριση της συμβολης της ναυτιλιας μας στην οικονομια, την απασχοληση, τον τουρισμο.
<< η μοιρα του ελληνισμου ειναι αναποσπαστα συνδεδεμενη με τη θαλασσα. η ιστορια μας, ο χαρακτηρας μας αλλα και το μελλον μας ειναι απολυτα καθορισμενα απο τη σχεση του λαου μας με το υδατινο στοιχειο>>, αναφερει στο μηνυμα του ο υπουργος εμπορικης ναυτιλιας Αν. Παπαληγουρας.


_πηγη_ *εφημ. αδεσμευτος τυπος 20/05/09*

----------


## Nautilia News

*29 Σεπτεμβρίου 2016: Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Ναυτιλίας*


Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/lista-archiki...era-naftilias/ .

----------

